# eMachines Reinstallation Disks



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Recently one of my old customers who shut down their business sent me 5 machines and various other items to clean up and sell.

Two were eMachines, one about a 2006 model and the other either a 2004 or 2005 model. Both machines had pirated operating systems, but valid COA's so I started on a hunt for eMachine reinstallation disks. Contacting eMachines was an exercise in futility. :down: Unless your machine is in warranty they don't want to discuss anything about recovery disks either by telephone or email. :down:

I did a Google search and located this company, http://www.restoredisks.com/ I gave them a call (678-715-3329) and they stated that had reinstallation disks for both models in stock. I ordered both sets of disks and got them in about 4 days.

I used the reinstallation disks on the newer model first, and it installed like clockwork, no problems whatsoever. The other set for the older machine would "hang" when installing Windows. After doing some troubleshooting we decided the problem was in the disks, so restoredisks.com shipped me out a new set which arrived in about 4 days. I completed the reinstallation on the older machine with no problems with the last set of disks this company shipped.

Although all of our communications were by email, they responded promptly, and were a real pleasure to work with. :up:

Although I only bought eMachines disks they advertise recovery disks for most major branded systems.

If you need reinstallation disks I highly recommend this company. They were both prompt and courteous and the prices were very reasonable. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm stunned that eMachine (aka Gateway) was so intractable. Makes you think twice about ever buying a Gateway product.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

JW, Acer bought Gateway which of course included eMachines and they also bought Packard-Bell. In essence, we now only have 3 big manufacturers, the Acer Group, Dell and HP/Compaq.

eMachines support flat told me that if the machines were not in warranty they couldn't even talk about reinstallation disks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That puts eMachine at the top of my "do not buy" and "do not recommend" list, no matter what the other circumstances are! For a company not to even sell you the support is really lame! Of course, Gateway has been on that list for some time, I had multiple issues with folks and Gateway computers. The fact that they're the same company as eMachine makes sense.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

What aggravated me most is the fact that the person I spoke with on the phone, and the person on the online chat were not even polite. Their attitudes bordered on arrogance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Makes you wonder how they stay in business!


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Before emachines was purchased by gateway,they had the best service around,
1 dead pixel and you could have a new laptop.
You could buy an emachines used from a private individual call emachines up and get a fresh 1 year warranty.

last dealings I had with them was after gateway bought them.
I was receiving an error when trying to boot that said i had a file missing,
I called,they pulled the its a software issue...while true they are responsible for support of windows.
They blew any future with me as the only reason I used their products was the price and no questions asked service.

The absolute best service i ever received was from linksys a few years ago,I had a very crippled xp machine,was getting redirects etc,couldnt get to the sites i wanted...i got jacked pretty good.at the time I didnt know i had been hit and was hit with a backdoor trojan.

I called them he had me do a couple things and said it wasnt the router.I thought great...he them said he would get me fixed up anyway if i had the time,I said sure you bet.
He asked for different info related to the computer and my router set up page......had me try a couple things...still no joy..he said he would look at it from there...
My screen refreshed a couple times......he said now try again{basically he hacked me}
After that off to some fancy command prompts.
Then i was able to get some downloads he had me run.
Back to the command prompt,....the list goes on.
In the end I had a clean machine.
tweaked by disableing uneeded services also for safety.
and so on
About 2 hours on the phone total,they went way beyond support for the router.
My next router will be another linksys ofcoarse.


----------

